# Help- yolk sac



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 1, 2018)

I’ve noticed blood coming out of the last part of her yolk sac, she is being kept in a little Tupperware with moist towels inside the other hatchling enclosure. 

Should I try and dry the yolk sac out by putting dry paper towels or should I keep the towels extremely moist?

Should I be worried about the blood?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2018)

Blot it with a soft absorbent paper towel to make sure it's dry, then dab on a bit of either Vaseline or Neosporin.


----------



## motero (Jan 22, 2019)

Does not look serious. I have seen many yolk sacks bleed just a bit.


----------

